
"Be Nice to the Countries That Lend You Money" - bd
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200812/fallows-chinese-banker
======
nirmal
Posted about a month ago. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=404785> for
the previous discussion.

